# Costa Rica native plants for plant only terrarium?



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey there plant geeks (I mean that in the nicest way possible )

So my mom absolutely loves houseplants (her house is quickly turning into a jungle). She also loves the look of the vivs I've made for my frogs. So for Valentine's day I'm going to build my mom a plant only terrarium. It will probably be built in a glass jar like an apothecary jar. I know how to do the build, but I'm just curious if I can get some help on plants.

My parents have been to Costa Rica a couple times and fell in love with the country. They even make jokes about retiring there (not sure how much "joking" it actually is). So I was thinking about putting Costa Rica native plants in this terrarium for them for Valentine's day. Can anyone give me a list of plants that I can easily find maybe at HD or Lowes that are commonly seen in the wild in Costa Rica? 

I only have 12 days to get this done, so most likely, ordering plants from somewhere would take too long. I would be interested in buying directly from a DB member if anyone has any good cuttings that they could ship me this week, also!

Thanks!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You'll have to weed through the list, but it should help. There are plenty of Syngoniums, Philos, Anthuriums, and others that should fit...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37902-plants-central-south-america-list.html


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

JoshH said:


> You'll have to weed through the list, but it should help. There are plenty of Syngoniums, Philos, Anthuriums, and others that should fit...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37902-plants-central-south-america-list.html


JoshH: Awesome website! Biotopic Design - HOME


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

That is perfect! Thank you Thank you thank you!!!!


----------

